# 186 DE Application Status Further Assessment



## ramannadurai (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi All,

Hope you all doing good. I'm new to this forum.

It would be really helpful if you could help me with your inputs.

I've lodged my Employer Sponsored 186 Direct Entry PR visa

Lodge Date: 15th June, 2020
CO Contacted for additional document: 9th Sept, 2020. 
Provided requested document: 14th Sept, 2020
Application Status changed to: Further Assessment
Last Updated : 14th Sept, 2020

*Now: *

Last Updated : 13th Oct, 2020 (this only changed)
Application Status: Further Assessment (Same)
No new correspondence (no new information requested), but only lasted updated date is changed. One of my friend also requested for additional documents after myself and he got his visa today..

i checked Messages, no new messages

Is there any action from my side?
how long it'll take to finalise my application?
Note: I'm falls under priority occupation list (Developer Programmer - ANZSCO 261312). I'm bit worried. Please provide your inputs


----------



## samsruthi01 (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi, 

Did you receive your grant?


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi did anyone receive the grant? Please share your feedback so I can ascertain an approximate timeline.

Lodge Date: 7th April 2021
Nomination Approved/ Additional Docs requested: 14th April 2021
Submitted Additional Docs (India PCC): 18th May 2021
Submitted Medicals: 11th June 2021
Cleared Medicals: 16th June 2021
Application Status changed to Further Assessment: 16th June 2021
Last Updated: 16th June 2021


----------



## MB9 (Jul 5, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> Hi did anyone receive the grant? Please share your feedback so I can ascertain an approximate timeline.
> 
> Lodge Date: 7th April 2021
> Nomination Approved/ Additional Docs requested: 14th April 2021
> ...


Hello,
Hope you are well
Have you received the grant 
Thanks in advance


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 20, 2021)

MB9 said:


> Hello,
> Hope you are well
> Have you received the grant
> Thanks in advance


Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## MB9 (Jul 5, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> Can you please share your timeline?


Hello,
Application lodged: 10th June, 2021
Nomination Approved: 16th June, 2021
Medicals Done: 25th June, 2021
PCC: was never asked
Current Location: Onshore


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 20, 2021)

MB9 said:


> Hello,
> Hope you are well
> *Have you received the grant*
> Thanks in advance


Sorry, I misread your message as "*Have received the grant*" so I thought you were telling me that you had received the grant. No, I have not received my grant yet. I did a lot of reading on Facebook and other forums... most of the people in my occupation and DE stream have received it in 13 days with the highest of about 45 days (different occupation and not on PMSOL). So while being a little nervous as this is taking longer than average, I am confident that I won't have to wait very long before I will hear from DHA.


----------



## MB9 (Jul 5, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> Sorry, I misread your message as "*Have received the grant*" so I thought you were telling me that you had received the grant. No, I have not received my grant yet. I did a lot of reading on Facebook and other forums... most of the people in my occupation and DE stream have received it in 13 days with the highest of about 45 days (different occupation and not on PMSOL). So while being a little nervous as this is taking longer than average, I am confident that I won't have to wait very long before I will hear from DHA.


All the best to you 
My Jobcode is also recently added to the PMSOL. So yeah, fingers crossed


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 20, 2021)

MB9 said:


> All the best to you
> My Jobcode is also recently added to the PMSOL. So yeah, fingers crossed


Thanks, all the best to you too! What was your occupation? Also, have you received the s56 request for PCC as this is compulsory. They will 100% ask you at some point (assuming you have spent at least 12 months in any other country in the last 10 years).


----------



## MB9 (Jul 5, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> Thanks, all the best to you too! What was your occupation? Also, have you received the s56 request for PCC as this is compulsory. They will 100% ask you at some point (assuming you have spent at least 12 months in any other country in the last 10 years).


Thank you 
My Jobcode is 261311, what's yours ?
My PCC is actually ready since I had this thing in my mind too that they may ask for it at some point so I had applied for it back in April and have received it as well. So, now I can submit it to them if they ask.


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 20, 2021)

MB9 said:


> Thank you
> My Jobcode is 261311, what's yours ?
> My PCC is actually ready since I had this thing in my mind too that they may ask for it at some point so I had applied for it back in April and have received it as well. So, now I can submit it to them if they ask.


Mine is 261312 - Developer Programmer so basically similar to yours. I would still recommend that you upload the PCC regardless. Does your status currently show Received, Initial Assessment or Further Assessment? If it is Received then upload it ASAP. 100% chance they will get to your application for an Initial Assessment any day. If you've uploaded it by then, then you can pretty much get the grant on the same day. Also, how did you get your medical appointment so soon? I got mine in VIC after 2.5 months.


----------



## MB9 (Jul 5, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> Mine is 261312 - Developer Programmer so basically similar to yours. I would still recommend that you upload the PCC regardless. Does your status currently show Received, Initial Assessment or Further Assessment? If it is Received then upload it ASAP. 100% chance they will get to your application for an Initial Assessment any day. If you've uploaded it by then, then you can pretty much get the grant on the same day. Also, how did you get your medical appointment so soon? I got mine in VIC after 2.5 months.


My current status is - Further Assessment.
Getting medical exam so soon was an interesting story actually. Initially I couldn't book any slot before 29th July(which has still not arrived haha). I randomly checked the slots one day and found one is available for very next day so I hoped in


----------



## MB9 (Jul 5, 2021)

MB9 said:


> My current status is - Further Assessment.
> Getting medical exam so soon was an interesting story actually. Initially I couldn't book any slot before 29th July(which has still not arrived haha). I randomly checked the slots one day and found one is available for very next day so I hoped in


Hi @leadtojrs,
Did you hear anything from DHA
Thanks


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi mate,

Nothing yet. Will be 4 weeks on Wednesday. I guess something to do with the lockdown in Sydney as it has gone to NSW PESE. what about you?


----------



## MB9 (Jul 5, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Nothing yet. Will be 4 weeks on Wednesday. I guess something to do with the lockdown in Sydney as it has gone to NSW PESE. what about you?


Nothing yet for me as well. 
How did you get to know that your application has gone to NSW PESE

All the very best


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 20, 2021)

At the very bottom of the email they sent you/ your agent, there is a line as per the below photo. Click on the .html message in my messages. 








You will be able to see this only if a person has manually sent you an email, for example in an s56 request or a grant notice.


----------



## MB9 (Jul 5, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> At the very bottom of the email they sent you/ your agent, there is a line as per the below photo. Click on the .html message in my messages.
> View attachment 10093
> 
> You will be able to see this only if a person has manually sent you an email, for example in an s56 request or a grant notice.


Hi,
Yes its same for me too 
Subclass: 186; Stream: Direct Entry; Citizenship: INDIA; State: VIC; Processing Office: NSW PESE
was something new to know, thanks


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 20, 2021)

MB9 said:


> Hi,
> Yes its same for me too
> Subclass: 186; Stream: Direct Entry; Citizenship: INDIA; State: VIC; Processing Office: NSW PESE
> was something new to know, thanks


Also PESE is not a suburb.  spent 1/2 a day looking it up. It stands for Permanent Employer Sponsored Entry.


----------



## MB9 (Jul 5, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> Also PESE is not a suburb.  spent 1/2 a day looking it up. It stands for Permanent Employer Sponsored Entry.


Haha...again something really cool to know, thanks 😀


----------



## arif.uzzaman (Jul 14, 2021)

It was good to go through this conversion. I am on the same boat actually.
My details is as follows:
186 - TRT (developer/programmer)
lodgement date: 7th June - 21
CO contacted for medical - 10th June
Medical done - 29th June
Report submitted - 5th July (including all members in my family) and status changed to : "Further assessment"
Still waiting.. it's around 8/9 days now. 
@MB9 and @leadtojrs please update your status once you get it


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 20, 2021)

arif.uzzaman said:


> It was good to go through this conversion. I am on the same boat actually.
> My details is as follows:
> 186 - TRT (developer/programmer)
> lodgement date: 7th June - 21
> ...


Sure. Although I have 0 hopes of getting the grant before August given the lockdown in NSW.


----------



## arif.uzzaman (Jul 14, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> Sure. Although I have 0 hopes of getting the grant before August given the lockdown in NSW.


All the best. I thought processing will not be hampered by the lockdown.


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 20, 2021)

Not sure if they'll be working from home at all. Anyway all the best! 👍


----------



## arif.uzzaman (Jul 14, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> Not sure if they'll be working from home at all. Anyway all the best! 👍


I can see people getting their visa grants. 3/4 days ago one of my relatives got the grant. 
Pretty sure they will keep doing the job with some delays for sure.


----------



## MB9 (Jul 5, 2021)

arif.uzzaman said:


> It was good to go through this conversion. I am on the same boat actually.
> My details is as follows:
> 186 - TRT (developer/programmer)
> lodgement date: 7th June - 21
> ...


Hello Arif 

Yeah fingers crossed for all 3 of us 🤞
Will keep the thread updated.


----------



## arif.uzzaman (Jul 14, 2021)

Hey guys.
I got my grant today.  
What a day for me. Hope you guys will get it soon.


----------



## MB9 (Jul 5, 2021)

arif.uzzaman said:


> Hey guys.
> I got my grant today.
> What a day for me. Hope you guys will get it soon.


Yayyyyy!!!! Congratulations !!
So happy for you, yep WHAT A DAY!!!!  
Thanks


----------



## MB9 (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi @leadtojrs
What's the update on your application buddy ? 
Thanks


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 20, 2021)

MB9 said:


> Hi @leadtojrs
> What's the update on your application buddy?
> Thanks


Nothing here mate!  What about you?

Congrats *arif.uzzaman! 🥳🎉*

Also, did anyone of you get the email as per the below picture? I think it is only for TRT but just want to confirm. Someone posted this on FB on one of the 186 groups.


----------



## MB9 (Jul 5, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> Nothing here mate!  What about you?
> 
> Congrats *arif.uzzaman! 🥳🎉*
> 
> Also, did anyone of you get the email as per the below picture? I think it is only for TRT but just want to confirm. Someone posted this on FB on one of the 186 groups.


No updates yet 
and I haven't received this email either
But fingers crossed, I am sure the Grant is on its way for people who have submitted everything


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 20, 2021)

MB9 said:


> No updates yet
> and I haven't received this email either
> But fingers crossed, I am sure the Grant is on its way for people who have submitted everything


Is yours an accredited sponsor i.e. have they sponsored anyone before you or you're the first person they are sponsoring? I am the first person they are sponsoring.


----------



## MB9 (Jul 5, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> Is yours an accredited sponsor i.e. have they sponsored anyone before you or you're the first person they are sponsoring? I am the first person they are sponsoring.


Hello, no I am not the first person they have sponsored. 
Oh so you are thinking that as a probable cause for grant getting delayed for yourself ? But your Nomination was approved pretty quick, I don't think that's the case buddy, just hang in there!


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 20, 2021)

MB9 said:


> Hello, no I am not the first person they have sponsored.
> Oh, so you are thinking that as a probable cause for grant getting delayed for yourself? But your Nomination was approved pretty quickly, I don't think that's the case buddy, just hang in there!


To be really honest, 99% of the people are just speculating including me. No one has any idea how they are processing the applications. I know I can possibly get it tomorrow and that's the worst part... I spent most of late June & early July looking for houses (given the cheap prices ATM) based on this assumption. I mean how hard/time-consuming can it be to verify a PCC document?!


----------



## MB9 (Jul 5, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> To be really honest, 99% of the people are just speculating including me. No one has any idea how they are processing the applications. I know I can possibly get it tomorrow and that's the worst part... I spent most of late June & early July looking for houses (given the cheap prices ATM) based on this assumption. I mean how hard/time-consuming can it be to verify a PCC document?!


Exactly! Too much but we can't do anything except waiting (anxiously) 🥲


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 20, 2021)

Got the GRANTTTT!!!!


----------



## MB9 (Jul 5, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> Got the GRANTTTT!!!!


@leadtojrs.... Awesome!!!! Congratulations buddy, so happy for you


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 20, 2021)

MB9 said:


> @leadtojrs.... Awesome!!!! Congratulations buddy, so happy for you


Thanks, mate. Also, some people advised that due to EOFY processing takes longer than usual so hang in there buddy. You will get there soon as well.


----------



## MB9 (Jul 5, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> Thanks, mate. Also, some people advised that due to EOFY processing takes longer than usual so hang in there buddy. You will get there soon as well.


Thanks buddy, yes that comment around EOFY on your fb group post kinda gave hope to me as well. Thanks so much. This thread is great 👍
Looks like right now I am in that "not today" zone 😁
I will let you know once THE DAY COMES!🤞🤞


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 20, 2021)

MB9 said:


> yes that comment around EOFY on your fb group post kinda gave hope to me as well.


Hahaha... now I get why people are wishing me on some forums, even though I did not actually post it on that specific forum. I guess it is just 1 group for 186 visa on FB which is not overrun with spam and agents trying to sell. Small world!


----------



## MB9 (Jul 5, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> Hahaha... now I get why people are wishing me on some forums, even though I did not actually post it on that specific forum. I guess it is just 1 group for 186 visa on FB which is not overrun with spam and agents trying to sell. Small world!


Indeed! 😀

Hey! Where are you finding cheaper houses mate, by the by! (haha)


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 20, 2021)

MB9 said:


> Indeed! 😀
> 
> Hey! Where are you finding cheaper houses mate, by the by! (haha)


I am actually looking around Officer/ Pakenham or a similar regional area as I intend to sponsor my sister for 491 eventually.


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 20, 2021)

@MB9 Hi mate did you hear anything yet?


----------



## MB9 (Jul 5, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> @MB9 Hi mate did you hear anything yet?


@leadtojrs Hey, got the GRANT today!!!!!!
Thanks so much, this thread is the luckiest!!!!
😍


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 20, 2021)

MB9 said:


> @leadtojrs Hey, got the GRANT today!!!!!!
> Thanks so much, this thread is the luckiest!!!!
> 😍


Ez! Feel free to share your timeline on the FB group and put a #timeline so that others can benefit from this info as well! Congrats again! 🎉


----------



## MB9 (Jul 5, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> Ez! Feel free to share your timeline on the FB group and put a #timeline so that others can benefit from this info as well! Congrats again! 🎉


I have just posted on FB, thanks a lot


----------



## AKS56 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi All,

Happy to know that you all got visa GRANTS!!.

Hoping for a response on my 186 DE (261312 Developer Programmer).

Do know the nomination approval date, however it's approved. 
Visa Lodgment Date : 3rd June 2021.
Medicals done on 13th June 2021.
S56 for Form 80, Functional English for spouse (Last date 15th July 2021) : Submitted Form 80, English documents on 14th July 2021.
S56 for PCC (Last date 12th Aug 2021) : Submitted PCC on 30th July 2021.
Checked with my employer's agent last week, says application is in queue after submitting the documents as part of S56. Does CO action only after the last date of S56 document submission (12th Aug 2021 in my case)? Based on your experience does it take long time for CO to pick the application after S56 documents are submitted?

Appreciate your response.


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 20, 2021)

AKS56 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to know that you all got visa GRANTS!!.
> 
> ...


Hi if you have pressed the button _I confirm I have uploaded the required documents_, and then if it has gone in *Further Assessment*, then you can expect the grant in 4-6 weeks


----------



## AKS56 (Aug 16, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> Hi if you have pressed the button _I confirm I have uploaded the required documents_, and then if it has gone in *Further Assessment*, then you can expect the grant in 4-6 weeks


thank you @leadtojrs.

Since my employer’s migration agent is managing not sure if he has pressed the button. He confirmed that the documents are submitted (hope he meant button pressed) and application is in queue. Does the application get’s into queue after S56 document submission?


----------



## AKS56 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi All,

I see "Last Updated" as '13 Aug 2021' and visa application is in "Further assessment". What does it mean? If any messages, it should show in the message section or mail is sent to agent?


----------



## AKS56 (Aug 16, 2021)

@leadtojrs @MB9 . Status on the visa application shows 'further assessment' and last updated '13 Aug 2021'. Is 'further assessment' something to be worried which might cause delay in the grant?

Appreciate your response guys.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

AKS56 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I see "Last Updated" as '13 Aug 2021' and visa application is in "Further assessment". What does it mean? If any messages, it should show in the message section or mail is sent to agent?


Immigration status Definitions

ReceivedYour application has been received by the Department and will be assessed.Initial assessmentThe application has gone through the initial checks. Please check correspondence for any additional information you may need to provide.Further assessmentThe application is currently being assessed. The Department will contact you if further supporting documentation is required.


----------



## AKS56 (Aug 16, 2021)

JandE said:


> Immigration status Definitions
> 
> ReceivedYour application has been received by the Department and will be assessed.Initial assessmentThe application has gone through the initial checks. Please check correspondence for any additional information you may need to provide.Further assessmentThe application is currently being assessed. The Department will contact you if further supporting documentation is required.


@JandE thank you for responding. I have seen that on the immi website.


----------



## Jimbo1290 (Aug 26, 2021)

How does one know if health check report has been uploaded. I don't see anything on IMMI?


----------



## AKS56 (Aug 16, 2021)

Jimbo1290 said:


> How does one know if health check report has been uploaded. I don't see anything on IMMI?


Medicals tab on the left shows if it's cleared.


----------



## Jimbo1290 (Aug 26, 2021)

AKS56 said:


> Medicals tab on the left shows if it's cleared.


Thanks heaps. I figured it out. Any indication of timings people are experiencing currently on 186 TRT grants presently?


----------



## AKS56 (Aug 16, 2021)

Jimbo1290 said:


> Thanks heaps. I figured it out. Any indication of timings people are experiencing currently on 186 TRT grants presently?


No idea on TRT. I have lodged 186 DE.


----------



## DNK (Aug 31, 2021)

Hello Guys - I have applied for 186 on ICT - BA Job code a month back from offshore (India)
Any guidance on latest processing timelines 
Did anyone got their 186 approved when applied from offshore and in what time frame. 
Thanks


----------



## AKS56 (Aug 16, 2021)

DNK said:


> Hello Guys - I have applied for 186 on ICT - BA Job code a month back from offshore (India)
> Any guidance on latest processing timelines
> Did anyone got their 186 approved when applied from offshore and in what time frame.
> Thanks


Did you apply for 186 DE or TRT? However, what I know from other forums and discussions is currently off-shore applications take time.


----------



## saurabh_goyal93 (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi everyone,

After reading many forum posts here, I finally decided to create an account to see if someone here can help me out.

186 DE Visa Onshore
Occupation: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst 
Nomination lodged - 01 March 2021
Visa application lodged - 10 March 2021
Health assessment completed - 16 March 2021
Additional applicant added to the ongoing visa application - 26 April 2021
Health assessment for 2nd applicant completed - 27 August 2021

The nomination hasn't been approved yet. It's been 6 months. Visa application & nomination both show RECEIVED status. Should I be concerned?


----------



## DNK (Aug 31, 2021)

AKS56 said:


> Did you apply for 186 DE or TRT? However, what I know from other forums and discussions is currently off-shore applications take time.


186 DE.


----------



## AKS56 (Aug 16, 2021)

saurabh_goyal93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After reading many forum posts here, I finally decided to create an account to see if someone here can help me out.
> 
> ...


Not sure, but may it's because of the occupation not on PMSOL.


----------



## AKS56 (Aug 16, 2021)

saurabh_goyal93 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After reading many forum posts here, I finally decided to create an account to see if someone here can help me out.
> 
> ...


@saurabh_goyal93 Any update on your application?


----------



## h2026 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hey all! congratulations on your grants! 

I submitted new home PCC in response to s56 request in early december 2021. in further assessment since end of September 2021. I am hoping for a grant soon! I applied for 186 DE in December 2020, nomination approved roughly September 2021. If anyone could share similar timelines / experience with the process that would help me not go insane !!


----------



## payal_1701 (12 mo ago)

MB9 said:


> Hello,
> Application lodged: 10th June, 2021
> Nomination Approved: 16th June, 2021
> Medicals Done: 25th June, 2021
> ...


Hey when did you recieve your grant?


----------

